# Got my 6ft aquaplantarium



## fschendstok (Nov 22, 2006)

Got my 6ft Aquaplantarium from D.A.S. My wife takes care of all the plants above water (Some orchids are coming in this week) and I take care of plants/fish under water. Great to have a shared hobby 
Tank was setup 4-5 weeks ago, so plants needs to 'settle'.


----------



## BFinley (Mar 12, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

I want one of these so bad. What kind of lighting and filtration are you using?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

welcome To apc/ dfwapc. can I come see it  ha ha. hi neighbor, I'm also in Plano.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweet setup!


----------



## fschendstok (Nov 22, 2006)

Michael, I have only the "biobox" filtration (so no canister) and the light fixtures that came with the tank (2 * 6 T8/36 inch) - not 'high tech', but great to start with (LED can always be added when usefull (!!) high C.R.I LEDS are affordable. I use now a mix of the (lower CRI) Philips Alto (=cheap) and the 98 CRI Lumichrome (full spectrum/6500K). Also have CO2 canister. 

What I also like about my tank that in the furniture a build-in 30-40 gallon 'overflow tank' is available (=optional). This 'buffer' is great f you need to fill 1-2 inch of water and don't want to get the hose etc.. No fear for overfilling: too much water is flowing back in the overflow tank. (I run it 1-2/week for 5-10 minutes)


----------



## fschendstok (Nov 22, 2006)

@fishyjoe24, you are welcome to look. shoot an email ([email protected]), when you want to have a look!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

DFW-APC had a field trip to DAS last year, and that is where I first saw these. I think the design of the tank and stand is great, and the lighting and filtration can be easily upgraded. The club has a PAR meter so we could measure light intensity if you are curious. I will be very interested to see the progress of your set-up.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice looking tank. Are the planting containers on the upper wall for soil only, or do they have water flowing through them?


----------



## fschendstok (Nov 22, 2006)

Tank 6 weeks later (nowa about 13 weeks). All grows well, especially the Madagascar Lace plant. Amazing: each leaf is about 3 feet long!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That is great plant growth--definitely no need to upgrade anything!

It is often said that the submerged plants in a paladarium rarely look as good as the emersed plants. I think you have managed to prove that one wrong.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wow what growth. some one knows what they are doing.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

this tank is awesome! congrats & great job! love the madagascar


----------

